# Xopenex



## LEE ANN (Jul 17, 2009)

Is anyone billing for Xopenex when used in the office setting. Administered by nebulizer. If so, which HCPC's are you billing with for the 1.25mg and the .63mg?


----------



## LEE ANN (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if J7614 would be appropriate for physician office use? This seems to be the only code that fits, but what about the mg. The code says for 0.5 mg are we going to have multiple units?? Example 1.25mg = 25 units?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 22, 2009)

J7614 looks right, but I think your unit dose would be 3 if you are giving 1.25mg (0.5 x 3 = 1.5 but you need to use whole units).


----------



## LEE ANN (Jul 22, 2009)

Lisa Curtis said:


> J7614 looks right, but I think your unit dose would be 3 if you are giving 1.25mg (0.5 x 3 = 1.5 but you need to use whole units).




Thanks I think you are right I was thinking 0.05 not 0.50.


----------

